

Wired demo their iPad App - geeko
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/the-wired-ipad-app-a-video-demonstration

======
blehn
The iPad wasn't mentioned at any point in the video. I believe it was an Adobe
Air application running on some other device. The video looks like it was co-
produced by Adobe and Wired. That said, the demo did look pretty decent.

